# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  native russian speaker offers help (no language exchange needed)

## annuschka

меня зовут Анна! 
i am new on this site and would like to offer my help in learning Russian! I know how difficult my language is and have great respect for all of you! I speak fluently English and German as well. 
ПИШИТЕ! ДАВАЙТЕ ОБЩАТЬСЯ! YOU CAN WRITE ALSO TO  as.fisher@rambler.ru  
меня зовут Аня

----------


## Zarafshan

Здравствуйте, 
A warm South African hallo to you, I am a married old South African male and enjoying a quality early retirement, I am an open minded individual searching for Russian pen friends, whom would be interested in a long-term friendship based on honesty and respect.  
I am a South African derivative of Irish and German ancestors and I am absolutely crazy in love with the Russian language! I desperately want to learn to understand and read the complex Cyrillic written Russian for I have learnt to speak your language back in 2003 but are experiencing a desperate want and need to read your beautiful language! My Russian intertwinement occurred back in 2003 while working in Uzbekistan with Uzbeks, Russians, Kazaks, Byelorussians and Ukrainians while constructing a new gold mine a few kilometres outside of Zarafshan, Uzbekistan.  
Благослави Вас Бог! 
Peter Weber.
South Africa.

----------

